# Richard "Huk" Planas Seminar in Towson, MD.



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Dec 26, 2007)

Richard "Huk" Planas Seminar

Date: Saturday, January 5th, 2008

Time: 1pm

Location: Jim Frederick's Kenpo Karate
8641 Loch Raven Boulevard
Towson, MD, 21286

Price: $35


----------

